# متي ينجح فريق العمل كفريق؟ يحيى السيد عمر سمارت آيديز الإمارات



## يور تسويق (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*


يحيى السيد عمر,صفات فريق العمل ,شركة سمارت ايديز دبي الامارات,شركة تنظيم فعاليات مؤتمرات معارض, تاجير ايجار معدات ريادة الأعمال, المجتمع الوظيفي, مجلة الأفكار الذكية, رواد الأعمال, المشاريع الناشئة، إدارة فرق العمل، النجاح في الحياة، التخطيط، تجارب ريادية، تجارب رواد أعمال، الشباب العربي، بناء العلامات التجارية، المسؤولية الاجتماعية، تنمية الكوادر، التنمية الذاتية، الابتكار، العمل التطوعي، إعداد الكواد، القيادة، إعداد القادة، قوانين القيادة، عالم الأعمال، المشاريع الصغيرة,افضل شركة تنظيم فعاليات في دبي | شركة تاجير معدات دبي | افضل شركة تنظيم مؤتمرات في دبي | شركة تنظيم معارض في دبي | شركة تأجير معدات ترجمة دبي | شركة سمارت ايديز | يحيى السيد عمر | يحيى عمر | مجلة سمارت ايديز | افضل شركة تنظيم فعاليات الامارات | سمارت ايديز | شركة الافكار الذكية | شركة تنظيم وتخطيط في الامارات | تاجير اضاءة | دبي | ابو ظبي | السعودية | تركيا | افضل شركة تنظيم فعاليات في تركيا | yahya sayed omar | yahya omar | event equipment rental | exhibition organizer | الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة سمارت ايديز | استشارات تسويقية | مستشار ريادة اعمال | شركة تأجير معدات دبي | رواد الاعمال | مشاريع صغيرة | افكار مشاريع صغيرة | التنمية الذاتية | تنمية الموارد البشرية | تنمية الذات | كيفية النجاح في الحياة|سمارت ايدياز للتدريب والتطوير|#smart_ideas_training_and_development
تأجير معدات فعاليات في دبي أبوظبي |شركة تأجير معدات في دبي | أفضل شركة تنظيم في الإمارات | شركة لوحات | لوحة إرشادية | لافتة | لافتات إرشادية في دبي الإمارات | سماعات | ميكروفونات دي جي هيدفون | شركة تأجير أنظمة الصوت | معدات الترجمة | المُلّقن الإلكتروني | تراس المسرح | شركة تأجير المقاعد |الاستراحات | الإضاءة الخافتة | توقيعات الرعاة |الأعلام والرايات | النُّصُب والهدايا التذكارية | شركة استشارات تسويقية دبي أبوظبي الإمارات |أفضل شركة تنظيم فعاليات في الإمارات دبي أبوظبي | شركة تنظيم معارض ومناسبات | شركة خدمات وتجهيزات المناسبات |معارض | شركة تأجير معدات |شركة تنظيم معارض وفعاليات ومؤتمرات | شركة ديكورات معارض | شركة تنسيق فعاليات ومؤتمرات | شركة تنظيم مؤتمرات | شركة تجهيزات أعراس | شركة تجهيزات أفراح | شركة خدمات أفراح وأعراس | شركة تنظيم حفلات تخرُّج | شركة حفلات ومناسبات وطنية | خدمات اليوم الوطني | شركة تأجير معدات الأفراح | شركة تصوير حفلات وأعراس | شركة استشارات تسويقية | شركة استشارات إعلامية | الأفكار الذكية | شركة المناسبات |شركة تنظيم مهرجانات |شركة تنظيم الإمارات العربية المتحدة | شركة في دبي | شركة تنظيم وتخطيط، إضاءة فعاليات في دبي، إضاءة مسرح، مهرجانات في دبي، تجهيزات مسرح، صوتيات، سمارت آيديز، شركة سمارت آيديز للفعاليات، شركة سمارت آيديز للمؤتمرات، شركة الأفكار الذكية للمعارض والمؤتمرات، يحيى السيد عمر، يحيى السيد عمر سمارت آيديز، يحيى السيد عمر الأفكار الذكية، سماعات لايناراي، sound system, event equipment, light system in Dubai, sound system in Dubai, truss, stage, | event management | events planner |events organizers | conference organizer | conference management | wedding services | exhibition service | exhibition organizer | equipment rental 






نسمع كثيراً في الأوساط العملية عن مفهوم “فريق العمل”، وضرورة توافر القدرة على العمل ضمن فريق واحد في مميزات الموظفين المتقدمين لأيِّ مؤسسة ترغب في النجاح، والسير على نَهْج الكثير من المؤسسات المتقدمة حول العالم.

وفريق العمل عبارةٌ عن جماعات يتم إنشاؤها داخل الهيكل التنظيمي لتحقيق هدف أو مهمة محددة تتطلب التنسيق والتفاعل والتكامل بين أعضاء الفريق، ويعتبر أعضاء الفريق مسؤولين عن تحقيق هذه الأهداف، كما أن هناك قدراً كبيراً من التمكين للفريق في اتخاذ القرارات.

والفريق في النهاية هو وسيلة لتمكين الأفراد من العمل الجماعي المنسجم كوحدة متجانسة، وغالباً ما يُستخدم لفظ الجماعة عندما نتحدث عن ديناميكية الجماعة، ولكن عندما يكون الحديث عن التجربة العملية فإننا نستخدم لفظ فريق العمل.

كما أن العمل الجماعي يُعَدُّ وسيلة من الوسائل التي تُمَكِّن الإنسانَ مِن تحقيق الأهداف التي لا يمكن تحقيقها بشكل فردي، وذلك مثل إنجاز عملٍ ما مرتبط بوقت محدَّد لا يجب تجاوزه أو تحقيق نسبة عالية من الأرباح أو إنتاج شيء لا بدّ من التكاتف من أجل صناعته.

ولا ينكر أحد مزايا العمل الجماعي، وضرورته لكسب التحديات اليومية التي تعترض الإنسان بصفة عامّة، وحتى يكون العمل الجماعي فعالاً لا بد من أن يكون منظَّماً بشكل دقيق حتى يتمكن كل فرد مشارك في تأدية العمل من جهته أن يساهم ويؤدي ما عليه، فيحقق بذلك الهدف الجزئي الذي يؤدِّي بدوره في حال تحقيقه إلى النجاح الجماعي.



لمتابعة قراءة المقال بصيغة Pdf من الرابط التالي ::
https://goo.gl/QbPXwV







​*


----------

